# Changing the IMEI Number...



## Moviem (Nov 8, 2007)

Is this easy and does it make a difference with Rogers and the Data plan?


MovieM

Macbook Pro, Macbook, iPod Touch, Nano, iPhone.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Illegal. Don't do it.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

What John Clay said, but in stronger terms:

*DON'T DO IT.*


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

You can do it and it's not that hard but there is no point really to do it. To date, Rogers and Fido havent been charging people for using the $7 unlimited browsing anyway. If they did start to charge, your changed imei # probably wouldn't help because that data needs to go through the rogers built in broswer which your iPhone doesn't have. You could also change the imei, then hack some proxy file so that the iPhone accepts the goam.com or wap.fido.ca setting, but then other stuff like mail wont work. So bascially, as they've already said, don't do it.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Highly Illegal.

Stay on the right side of the law.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Actually, changing a phone's IMEI is *not* the same as cloning a SIM card or using someone else's existing IMEI.

If someone can point out the law against doing this, please do quote it and post a reference to it so we can see what it says.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Actually, changing a phone's IMEI is *not* the same as cloning a SIM card or using someone else's existing IMEI.
> 
> If someone can point out the law against doing this, please do quote it and post a reference to it so we can see what it says.



good point.. you would have to use a non used IMEI though


----------



## Moviem (Nov 8, 2007)

chas_m said:


> What John Clay said, but in stronger terms:
> 
> *DON'T DO IT.*


Well... from the large red print letters... I believe I will forget trying to change it. I did a little research and all data indicates what ruffdeezy said. Interesting though... I have a friend who runs a Rogers Store and we looked up my profile. My IMEI number hasn't changed from when the Sim card was in my old Krazr. Interesting.


----------

